# Atlas shuts off electronics to conserve battery



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

This has been a recurring problem for me. On several occasions, and now more regularly, the Atlas will shut off electronics with a warning about conserving the battery, usually only after a few minutes of shutting off the engine with the radio going. A few times this has happened and it was too late - the battery was dead and required a jump start. Embarrassing, inconvenient, and unsafe. 

We’ve taken it to VW who told us the battery was fine. Now, I’m no expert, but I don’t think it’s unreasonable to expect a fairly new $40k+ car to allow you to listen to the radio without fear of a dead battery. 

Has anyone else had this issue and, more importantly, been successful in getting a new/bigger battery or alternator?? Pretty sure I’ve read that the SEL came with a bigger alternator, so I’m thinking the 4-motion SE w/technology that I have isn’t adequately equipped to deal with the electronics in it. 

I know I’ve seen some similar posts in the past but couldn’t find it in search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

i posted that exact same thing.. 
i can not find the thread now.. my atlas shut down and i need a boost. but that said i went to the dealer and they wanted $150 to test the battery LMAO - no thanks.


----------



## Canadian Atlas (Aug 29, 2018)

Had the same thing happen. Also noticed the engine auto shut off wasn't engaging (engine would keep running at lights). Took it in and they replaced the battery. There were a couple of threads a while back about people having troubles with their batteries.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Find another dealer, it's under warranty.


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> Find another dealer, it's under warranty.


There is exactly one VW dealer within hours of here. They claim they tested the battery and it was fine so nothing they could do. Also tried to tell me this simply happens with newer cars with all of these electronics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

I've had the radio on after shutting off the engine. The radio would shut off in about 15 minutes and I would turn it back on and again it would shut off in about 15 minutes. I never had the battery go dead. Get a volt meter and check your battery when the engine is off and it should be between 12/12.5 volts. The startup and the voltage should read 13.5 volts. I have this to measure the voltage, it fits into the 12 volt socket.....











Do you have anything else running after you shut down....ex..dashcam?


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

*DesertFox* said:


> I've had the radio on after shutting off the engine. The radio would shut off in about 15 minutes and I would turn it back on and again it would shut off in about 15 minutes. I never had the battery go dead. Get a volt meter and check your battery when the engine is off and it should be between 12/12.5 volts. The startup and the voltage should read 13.5 volts. I have this to measure the voltage, it fits into the 12 volt socket.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which model do you have? I don’t have anything else running and only ever have an iPhone plugged into the USB for CarPlay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

I have the SEL Premium. I never got a warning that Atlas will shut off electronics to conserve the battery. When my radio shuts down I just turn it back on. Something has to be wrong with your battery.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Find another dealer, it's under warranty.


don't think Canada has the same warranty as the US


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> don't think Canada has the same warranty as the US


we dont - we have a crappy warranty in canada - which is 3yrs and limited kilometers unless you bought extended bumper to bumper warranty - a lot is not covered.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

JungleMindState said:


> Which model do you have? I don’t have anything else running and only ever have an iPhone plugged into the USB for CarPlay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They will blame your iphone for draining the battery next. I'm REALLY getting sick of VW service these days. It's like they want to sweep everything under the carpet, but there's a huge mound glaring at them.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

syntrix said:


> They will blame your iphone for draining the battery next. I'm REALLY getting sick of VW service these days. It's like they want to sweep everything under the carpet, but there's a huge mound glaring at them.


Please explain how you determined the issue is the vehicle and not your device?


----------

